# Graco HVLP



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

So this guy on craig's list is selling a practically unused Graco C-X9 HVLP. (hobbyist owned it) I know they are pretty old, but the deal seems pretty good. I'm considering buying it to tinker around with HVLP spraying since I generally don't do it and just put a 200 tip on my Airless. The probem is I can't find any reviews online or much info on the sprayer since it was made in the late 90's. Anyone use these before, and if so what do you think?


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

can t remember the difference but I had a cx8 and still use the gun. great outfit. steve


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

If you do get it Find your self a 2qt pot. and a small compressor Like used for paint brush set up. You will like it a lot more. I set mine up on a old two wheel cart to give you some ideas.
David


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

Good info, I think I'm going to do it (buy the unit) since it looks like it was kept in the Smithsonian. BTW Veith, we're practiacally neighbors since I'm near Ann Arbor. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I will take a dialed in airless over the hvlp that has sat unused for many years.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I will take a dialed in airless over the hvlp that has sat unused for many years.


I agree with sean, I would do the same thing, unless this guy wants $100 bucks, I would consider that a good deal, If not just get a corded true coat plus for $ 249


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah I already have the 18v lithium ion Proshot (son't like how you can't control the flow, other than that it's sweet). And I have a big airless pump but I've heard from high-end guys that nothing is like an HVLP for transfer and eveness. 

BTW your in the ball park with $100 :2guns:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I have one of those with the two quart remote cup that I bought about mid 90's. Haven't used it since the late 90's. When they came out with the fine finish tips it got put on the shelf and hasn't moved since.....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

After getting an airless, every painter should have at least 1 HVLP, just to be able to try a few different things. I still do not want to shoot barstools with an airless. I would much rather shoot stuff like that with HVLP.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> After getting an airless, every painter should have at least 1 HVLP, just to be able to try a few different things. I still do not want to shoot barstools with an airless. I would much rather shoot stuff like that with HVLP.


Mine has not been used in years. Of course I have not been asked to do any bar stools during that time either.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Shoot, I even break out an airbrush every once in a while to fix damage to stained goods in new construction when needed.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Shoot, I even break out an airbrush every once in a while to fix damage to stained goods in new construction when needed.


I can see that working well.


----------

